

New Open Data API – Restaurant Health Inspections - hdscores
http://hdscores.com/api

======
hdscores
@HDScores has created a public API which contains the unified dataset of 1,285
jurisdictions across 29 states covering 615,526 restaurants showing 4,088,978
inspection reports & 12,287,898 violations.

